# Needed: Miles Electric OR-70 OR70 Motor Specs



## felixthecat (Feb 9, 2014)

Group,

Looking for whatever help I can find on specifications for the stock motor in a Miles OR70 (2008 I believe) - Just purchased one with no batteries and Synkromotive controller and wondering what the motor specs are so I can setup the controller properly.

Does anyone have any ideas?

As far as I know everything I have is in working shape, but I'd like to know what kind of voltage, amperage, etc this motor can take before I go down the road of programming the controller (which I have never done 

Thanks,

Jordan


----------

